# Project - Stupid Axles



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

_Original Post from 5/3/2009_


> Figured I'd post up a thread for what I've been working on.
> Some of you might know I had a lot of axle/cv joint issues last year due to my ride height. And lack of granny driving. (I went through 4 CV's in 5 months wewt). And with wanting to make more power and not raise my car I needed a solution. A lot of people I know mentioned Raxle, so I spoke to [email protected] (great guy!) and we think we have the solution
> I ordered the 'Bulletproof' Raxles on Tuesday and he shipped same day, he knew how I was breaking the CV's and advises I won't break one.
> The catch, he doesn't make Rabbit axles only the larger GTI axles so for this to work I need the trans flanges to mate up to the larger 108mm GTI size.


_Updated post as of 5/16/2011_
****Disclaimer: This is not a DIY/HowTo, merely my pursuit to a solution to my seemingly brittle axle. I assume no responsibility for damage done if you choose to do something stupid.****

*If you are interested in running Raxle Bulletproof axles on your 2.5L 5-Speed Mk5 this is the info of what you'll need.*

I purchased Raxles for both sides of my car from Marty, I was the first to run them on a 2.5L and still one of the only few that has ran the setup. I ran both sides for a while, for the last year they were on my car I only ran the Drivers side. I put ~20k miles on my Raxles in my Rabbit, always all the way down on my coils, without a problem. Very happy with the setup and not having to worry about my axles when I want to drop a gear and 'floor it'. 

*To run Raxles on your car you will need the following:
1. 'Custom' Raxle Bulletproof Mk5 axles
2. 108mm O2J transmission flanges | OEM Part # 02A409355H*

Basic tool list:
27mm Socket 6pt
17mm Socket
16mm Socket
8mm Triple Square
12mm Triple Square
6mm Allen
10mm Torx
Torque wrench
May require other tools not listed

*If you call Raxles about ordering a setup, you can reference my name 'Mike Simonds' in terms of the setup you'll need. And for the trans flanges, you may be able to find a used set or purchase a new one at the dealer ~$120.*

Marty includes all the bolts/hardware you will need to install his Raxles into the car, once the 108mm trans flanges have been installed that is. 









As of December, 2010 my Rabbit is gone so I am no longer running this setup. MattWayMK5 now has my setup and he's got a good project ahead for them. 

Also as of a week or so ago, Ughson is running a driverside Raxle in his Jetta.

Hope this helps some. :thumbup:

-Mike


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so your'e testing if the GTI axles will mate to the rabs trans flanges if I understood correctly?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (~kInG~)*

GTI Raxles on a Rabbit 5-Speed using O2J tranmission flanges.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_GTI Raxles on a Rabbit 5-Speed using O2J tranmission flanges. 

got it, thats what I was thinking but wanted to make sure.
again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
post pictures of both axles if you can


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (~kInG~)*

Oh for sure.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill be ordering a set most likely the first week of april.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill be ordering a set most likely the first week of april.

Siiick








I got a set of flanges to test fit!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
Siiick








I got a set of flanges to test fit! 

Cant wait to see some pictures and whatnot


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (MattWayMK5)*

Picked up my flanges Saturday. 
Got the axles today!
















Sideways iPhone pics FTW!
Gotta sort out all the bolts I need and hopefully have them in end of the week or so.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*

yippie!!! hurray for unbreakable axles!








btw, why does it say 5 speed on the box?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (~kInG~)*

to distinguish between the axles for the rabbit and the gti being that the rabbit flanges are now converted to 108mm just like the gti instead of stock 100mm


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (MattWayMK5)*

Yea. IIRC Marty said the Diver side axle length is different between 5-Speed and 6-Speed regardless of the car they are in. So mine are specific to 5-Speed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

When are you guys going to install them?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hopefully putting mine in by the end of the week. Don't think Matt ordered his yet.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Everyday i think about ordering them but im like ehh let me wait a few weeks because im not really driving my car much now anyway


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

You just wanna see how mine work out.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_You just wanna see how mine work out.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_You just wanna see how mine work out.









Matt Told me he was planning on borrowing yours.... when you're sleeping.








not sure what he meant by that.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

I'll sleep in my car.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

haha damn thats low dre.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

what did you feel when you blew an axle? im having a weird noise everytime i turn my wheel.








didnt mean to hijack, just saying if my axle is gone, then im going this route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . now get them on and tell me how it all works out haha


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no worries. when my CV blew, my CV blew. I'd hear it breakup then lose drive power but the car can rev. A couple times i could feel it was giving out but only like right before it vibrates bad. 
When it happened in Michigan the last time I was going to get on the highway, I felt the vibration so I gassed it on purpose cause i wanted to break it then before the highway, sure enough it came loose. /story
good luck dude, let me know what you find out!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Mine when they broke, broke very easily. I was in first gear and shifted to second at 3k rpm and heard and loud grinding noise and that was it. The car would rev but not more anywhere.
If yours is going Gabe they say you will usually hear it clicking but like I said in my case i didnt hear anything it just snapped


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*

wooooo


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Im subscribing to this coolness of a thread


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
I had a lot of axle/cv joint issues last year due to my ride height. And lack of granny driving. (I went through 4 CV's in 5 months wewt). And with wanting to make more power and not raise my car I needed a solution. A lot of people I know mentioned Raxle, so I spoke to [email protected] (great guy!) and we think we have the solution 
I ordered the 'Bulletproof' Raxles on Tuesday and he shipped same day, he knew how I was breaking the CV's and advises I won't break one. 


Have you seen this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFzAP7k8eHE 
Freaking hilarious
"Hey there warrior woman we're some friendly folks"


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (conejoZING!)*

did they go on this weekend?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nah too busy working and drinking.
i have this week off. possibly tuesday or thursday. many pics fo sho.
one pic for now. can't wait for this again.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_nah too busy working and drinking.
i have this week off. possibly tuesday or thursday. many pics fo sho.
one pic for now. can't wait for this again.










haha true i know how it is


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

lol dude that is low as shizzit! Are those FK springs? Or did you bag it?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_lol dude that is low as shizzit! Are those FK springs? Or did you bag it?

They are FK coilovers


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_lol dude that is low as shizzit! Are those FK springs? Or did you bag it?

as Matt said FK coils. 
and i'll prolly go a little bit lower.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
as Matt said FK coils. 
and i'll prolly go a little bit lower.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for going lower http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for our stupid sub frame getting in the way


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tentative install date - Thursday April 2nd!! 
Ordered all the bolts today. 2 axle bolts, 12 Axle to Flange bolts, 2 Flange to Trans bolts. Equals 40 dollars in bolts.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Tentative install date - Thursday April 2nd!! 
Ordered all the bolts today. 2 axle bolts, 12 Axle to Flange bolts, 2 Flange to Trans bolts. Equals 40 dollars in bolts.

Not too bad, im excited to see how they work. Ill have to check them out in person at blown euroz too


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Mine when they broke, broke very easily. I was in first gear and shifted to second at 3k rpm and heard and loud grinding noise and that was it. The car would rev but not more anywhere.
If yours is going Gabe they say you will usually hear it clicking but like I said in my case i didnt hear anything it just snapped

mine has like a clicking or popping noise, but idk i've had a squeaking for the past year or so when turning the wheel to the left or right. i've read that it could be the bearings and now recently i hear a clicking or popping noise. im really hoping its not the axle as that would suck...im not even low lol


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Corruptkid)*

CV's can go with just mileage, or if the boot is torn.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

thanks, you should get your stuff done if it isnt yet, so if it works i can do the same thing you did


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Corruptkid)*

Hopefully they'll be on by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Just one more question about your setup. I've been looking at getting new wheels and tires and I wanted to know what wheel and tire combo you are using. Are they staggered? What size rim are you running front & rear and what tire sizes are you running front and rear? And what is the widest front wheel you can safely fit into these cars without having to remove or modify your inner fender liner?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*

The wheels in the picture on the last page are 17x8 205/45R17 and 17x9 215/45R17 but I'm widening them to 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 with 205/45R17's all the way around. I've run 17x8.5 all the way around they front was a tight fit but worked. I'd think widest in the front would be an 8.5 or maybe 9 but that'd have to be some favorable offsets. 

**** **** **** ****. The dealership didn't get all the bolts in this morning.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_ 
**** **** **** ****. The dealership didn't get all the bolts in this morning.









Weakkk sauce http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the dealership


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

The axle bolt I'm not worried about I replace that later. The flange bolt I don't want to, and dealers don't stock that bolt. They got one, the other will be here tomorrow.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_The axle bolt I'm not worried about I replace that later. The flange bolt I don't want to, and dealers don't stock that bolt. They got one, the other will be here tomorrow.









Eh sh*t happens. Nothing even can go expected right?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Yea. Par for the course with me. Whatev. I'll try to do them tomorrow.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Yea. Par for the course with me. Whatev. I'll try to do them tomorrow. 

Yea, take lots of pictures too. I wanted to check them out on sunday but I dont think im gonna make it now because I have crazy amounts of work to finish for the end of this semister


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well now I'm interested, getting some nasty vibrations right now, in the past, even before the turbo I've had bolts back out and a torn boot replaced under warranty but since I know there's no way in hell they'll swap it out for free with the turbo on there so I'm gonna watch this thread to see how this solution pans out in the next few days then do my best to jump on it shortly thereafter. Going outside now to see if the bottom of my car is covered in grease.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

Yea I wanna just get them on and make sure they work because I know some people will be interested in this mod. Especially Turbo'd cars. 


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Yea, take lots of pictures too. I wanted to check them out on sunday but I dont think im gonna make it now because I have crazy amounts of work to finish for the end of this semister

Damn. Hope you can make it out. I'll just be taking a lot of pics at the show.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Installing them tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Thats good info. The wheels I was looking at are 8" wide. Havent decided if I want to use 17 or 18" wheels yet. Anyways, thats a pretty narrow tire for such a large wheel! The wheels I wanted were 17x8 and I was considering running either 225/40R17, 235/40R17, or 245/40R17 tires. The new Bridgestone Potenza RE-11s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The 245 section tires weigh 26lbs and 10mm of section width shorter is 1lb lighter. The wheels in 17x8s weigh 15.6lbs and in 18x8 trim they run 17.4lbs. I wanted to run an 18" wheel to fill my fender well gaps but wasnt sure if it was worth the extra weight. Anyone know how much the stock 15" steelies weigh? I know the P195/65R15 Conti's that are on there weigh 18lbs each.
Anyone out there running 18" wheels on their 2.5? What width is your wheel and what size tire are you using in conjucntion with that width? Sorry for hijacking your thread. I was just curious.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so my CV isn't bad my wheel bearing is...
for tires, I ran 225/40/18s on my karthoums which were 18x8, running 235/35/19s on my RS4s which are 19x8.5


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (_V-Dubber_)*

Ive run 19x8.5 225/35/19 and currently on my 18x8 215/35/18


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_ok so my CV isn't bad my wheel bearing is...


good, and bad. i think one of my wheel bearings is going bad too. i replaced one last year so idk. 
sometimes i wish i had a stock car.







then reality hits and i love it too much.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Cars on lift. Installing now.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Ill be waiting for a review


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Marty ROCKS! These things are beautiful, come with all the bolts/torque specs and everything. 
I've taken some pics of everything so far.
**** I NEED SOME HELP THOUGH!! **** * 
Anyone have access to a Bentley right now? I need to know if there's a torque spec for the bolt that goes through the flange of the trans. PLEASE.
Pic of said bolt: NUMBER 17








either post it here or if you could email it to me at Mike.Simonds @ gmail.com 
EDIT: LOOKS LIKE I GOT IT, 45nm so ~33ft-lbs.


_Modified by Lower it!! at 5:11 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

This is good news.
Waiting on final result


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

Snag. They won't work. More info later.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Snag. They won't work. More info later.








sucks man. whats the problem?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

The outer CV gets stuck on the hub and won't spin. It's just a tad different shape than the stock one. I'll take a pic to show, I just can't believe the hubs on a GTI would be different.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
good, and bad. i think one of my wheel bearings is going bad too. i replaced one last year so idk. 
sometimes i wish i had a stock car.







then reality hits and i love it too much.

well I'm c2 stg2 and h&r sport springs and just got my wheel bearing replaced under warranty


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_The outer CV gets stuck on the hub and won't spin. It's just a tad different shape than the stock one. I'll take a pic to show, I just can't believe the hubs on a GTI would be different. 

so thinking of going to the GTI hub if need be?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_The outer CV gets stuck on the hub and won't spin. It's just a tad different shape than the stock one. I'll take a pic to show, I just can't believe the hubs on a GTI would be different.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I dont get why they would different...
this is from 1stvwparts website
description Year MSRP Price Core Price Your Price
Front hub, golf, gti, r32, w/o traction control 
99-06	$186.90 $138.49

Front hub, golf, gti, r32, w/traction control 
02-06	$205.13 $152.00
Item 12 on the picture









maybe it has to do with the traction control????


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I know! There's no way it's different. So I'm thinking that the end of the axle is possible for a Mk4. I'm sure Marty can sort it out, I'll just have to wait. 
I'll post the pics I took today, later tonight. 
And the hub is fine, it's the knuckle it hits. Number 2 in the chart. 


_Modified by Lower it!! at 11:54 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

























































and the difference is minimal but you can see on the top one it has a flat area that would sit in the knuckle and mate up to the bearing. the bottom one (the raxle) does not and gets stuck on the knuckle










_Modified by Lower it!! at 12:14 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

that sucks mike. Im sure marty will be able to sort it out tho


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea i'm not too worried. i just want these on before i put my RS's back on.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey what size are the drive shaft bolts that mate to the trans and whats the bolt size for the main spline


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*

Idk I just got the bolts at the dealer. The hub to flange are 8mm triple squares for the rabbit. The flange to trans is a thin bolt with an Allen head.


----------



## joe49 (Mar 14, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (joe49)*

Spoke to [email protected], he has a solution but I want to check on something first. 
*ANYONE HAVE ACCESS TO EKTA?*
I want to try to figure out if the outer hub/knuckle assembly is different between GTI's and Rabbits. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

im gonna try to check with my boy at the dealership


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Shipped the axles back to [email protected] He's going to take the outer CV's off that are on there and put the smaller ones he has on to see if that'll work.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Marty got the axles today. Going to make the changes on them and send em back to me tomorrow. 
Attempt 2 next week.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackwabbit (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

^^


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

get the axles back yet?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_get the axles back yet?

UPS says the 23rd. 
Most likely will be putting them in Saturday.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*









Axles showed up today. Going to grab them later!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol. 
If raxles made a custom outer axle, then they might as well make a comoplete axle that could be used without changing the axle flange. They already make 100mm axles for the mk3. All they have to do is use a mk3 axle with the new custom mkv part.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Well, I'm sticking with this route. But Matt mentioned that to me. It makes sense, let's make him go that route lol


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Well, I'm sticking with this route. But Matt mentioned that to me. It makes sense, let's make him go that route lol

lol yea im gonna call Marty and see what he says. Get these on Mike!


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re:*

This is why I'm hesitant to lower my car again. I went through a few CVs on my '95 lowered Jetta - get's pretty old.
This will be real nice once it's complete though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (epearson)*

they on yet?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no, have to wait till Wednesday.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_no, have to wait till Wednesday. 

nonsense, you need to do work lol


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Corruptkid)*

Trying again tonight (Wednesday) let's hope for the best!


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Corruptkid)*

<--- slacker
Didn't want to be rushed so I'm going to wait till Sunday so I have the whole day to work on it. Need to finish my brakes, put in my Dieselgeek Short shift and my carpeted mats!!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

Raxles are installed. 

More later.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

WOOOOO!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

some comparison pics:








Stock bottom vs Raxle Top
with the smaller outer CV:








Drove for a while after I got them done, very solid feel compared to what I've had for the last many months. Feels very strong, will keep updated on how they are working out.
Also updated the first post with the tool list off the top of my head. 
Thanks again to Marty @ Raxle, Matt, and everyone else for helping me out.


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking how much was the complete total?


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*

nice to see you got them in


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey what are the torque specs for installing the driveshaft


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_hey what are the torque specs for installing the driveshaft

Marty has all the packages labeled for torque specs. Axle to trans flange are 59ft-lbs. Axle bolt is 140ft-lbs then a quarter turn. Note those are Raxles spec, OEM may be different. 
I'd have to look at my receipt, I believe $449 per axle. 


_Modified by Lower it!! at 7:23 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
Marty has all the packages labeled for torque specs. Axle to trans flange are 59ft-lbs. Axle bolt is 140ft-lbs then a quarter turn. Note those are Raxles spec, OEM may be different. 
I'd have to look at my receipt, I believe $449 per axle. 

_Modified by Lower it!! at 7:23 PM 5-4-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you are the man


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_
Marty has all the packages labeled for torque specs. Axle to trans flange are 59ft-lbs. Axle bolt is 140ft-lbs then a quarter turn. Note those are Raxles spec, OEM may be different. 
I'd have to look at my receipt, I believe $449 per axle. 

_Modified by Lower it!! at 7:23 PM 5-4-2009_

wow and to think i just paid 550 for an oem at dealers cost


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*

Oh I know, that's why I bought these.








Thanks Andre, now I need to turbo it!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

How big do you want to go


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

May need bigger than that. 
I'm waiting patiently for Eurojet's kit.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_May need bigger than that. 
I'm waiting patiently for Eurojet's kit.









Good decision Mike haha


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How big do you want to go

















If i saw those two big turbo's staring me down on the road, my jaw would drop and stay dropped for a long time.


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

Is that thing real? Anyone have details on it?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (epearson)*

Im sure its real, its a twin turbo pro mod. My friend is building a 67 camaro with a similar setup


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

He should just buy an airplane


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

How are the axles working out>?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Theyre working out great. It's such a great feeling driving. Don't feel any slack or weakness. I've been driving "spirited" and feels solid. 
The one thing I did notice is at right around 3k RPMs you can feel vibration in the cabin. Very subtle, it's only in like a 100 RPM range. Marty said it can be common to feel vibration in the cabin, just like with different motor mounts. BTW I have a BFI lower mount insert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Theyre working out great. It's such a great feeling driving. Don't feel any slack or weakness. I've been driving "spirited" and feels solid. 
The one thing I did notice is at right around 3k RPMs you can feel vibration in the cabin. Very subtle, it's only in like a 100 RPM range. Marty said it can be common to feel vibration in the cabin, just like with different motor mounts. BTW I have a BFI lower mount insert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the feed back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have i felling the vibration will eventually go away. 
just double check you axle bolts and wheel bolts to be on the safe side.


----------



## turboconiglio (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Project - Stupid Axles (Lower it!!)*

What is the strength difference? How many % stronger?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

hey mike, sent you a PM. but i just need a list of part #'s for the pieces you ended up using once you got the custom axle back from marty. just talked to him on the phone, and i dont wanna order the axle till i know exactly what i need otherwise.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

responded.

*Updated the first post with more info, I've been getting some questions about them recently.*

Helped my homie Sean (Ughson) get his setup together and he is now running a drivers side Raxle. 

And a pic of my Rabbit.









Cheers. :beer:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

do i need new bolts for the transmission flange? or do the old ones swap over? just ordered the part


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a new one but don't think I ended up using it. It's just one long thin bolt. Takes a 6 or 7mm Allen key to take it out. 

Since there is a spring on the flange you have to push the flange in and seat it to get the bolt to catch. 

Also the flange has bearings and seals on it, I just reused mine that were on the 100mm flanges. They just slide off and then install in the same order. Simple.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Lower it!! said:


> I bought a new one but don't think I ended up using it. It's just one long thin bolt. Takes a 6 or 7mm Allen key to take it out.
> 
> Since there is a spring on the flange you have to push the flange in and seat it to get the bolt to catch.
> 
> Also the flange has bearings and seals on it, I just reused mine that were on the 100mm flanges. They just slide off and then install in the same order. Simple.


awesome! you've been a huge help man. everything is ordered. and marty now knows the part # for the flange along with a link to this page for future 2.5L buyers


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm a little confused. You're rocking a driver side raxle? Shouldnt you replace both? I've Heard the driver side goes out first but the passenger side is smashing into the frame daily... No?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

nate122 said:


> I'm a little confused. You're rocking a driver side raxle? Shouldnt you replace both? I've Heard the driver side goes out first but the passenger side is smashing into the frame daily... No?


it depends on whether or not you have a frame notch. i myself have had my frame notched, so my passenger side axle doesnt touch at all. and your drivers side is the drive axle so more power and torque is going through that side.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah my frame was notched. 

The driver side axle being so short is at a more extreme angle when lowered than the passenger side. Putting more stress on the joint. 

Also the way Mk5 suspension tucks into the fender when lowered Marty made the axle .5" shorter so it doesn't compress between the joints. :thumbup:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Lower it!! said:


> Yeah my frame was notched.
> 
> The driver side axle being so short is at a more extreme angle when lowered than the passenger side. Putting more stress on the joint.
> 
> Also the way Mk5 suspension tucks into the fender when lowered Marty made the axle .5" shorter so it doesn't compress between the joints. :thumbup:


did you end up changing out your passenger axle for a raxle? did you ever have any problems with your differential if you didnt change out both sides?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I ran Raxles on both sides for a while, but then changed em out and just ran the drivers side for last year and a half they were on. Didn't have any troubles just running that one side.


----------



## SlowJetta2.5 (May 9, 2010)

I'm running a Jetta 2.5 with stock power and slightly lowered to OEM 07 GLI height. I autocross and just got 225/45 17 Hankook Ventus R-S3s and I am now afraid to launch from above 1,000 rpm. They're pretty aggressive tires.

I can't really afford $1000 of axles this year. But, now that you've got the issues ironed out, would I be able to buy everything I needed to swap CVs straight from Raxle?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there is no way that you are going to break your axles from launching on a stock engine, regardless of the tires.

if your axles break, is because they are most likely worn out.

so, if you arent STUPID (frame notch needed) low, then dont worry about it.

i drive my car in a "fun" way more often than not, and i'm prolly lower than you. i am at 50k, and no axle issues.

drive safe, and have fun.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

SlowJetta2.5 said:


> I'm running a Jetta 2.5 with stock power and slightly lowered to OEM 07 GLI height. I autocross and just got 225/45 17 Hankook Ventus R-S3s and I am now afraid to launch from above 1,000 rpm. They're pretty aggressive tires.
> 
> I can't really afford $1000 of axles this year. But, now that you've got the issues ironed out, would I be able to buy everything I needed to swap CVs straight from Raxle?


like thygreyt said, you shouldnt have any problems at that height with stock power. but if you decide you do want axles, then ask marty @ raxles for the mike simonds setup. (mike = username Lower it!!). the only other part you need is the one mentioned in the first post.

"2. 108mm O2J transmission flanges | OEM Part # 02A409355H"


----------



## SlowJetta2.5 (May 9, 2010)

KyleCrish said:


> like thygreyt said, you shouldnt have any problems at that height with stock power. but if you decide you do want axles, then ask marty @ raxles for the mike simonds setup. (mike = username Lower it!!). the only other part you need is the one mentioned in the first post.
> 
> "2. 108mm O2J transmission flanges | OEM Part # 02A409355H"


Thanks for the info. I took part in a 60' contest over the weekend for fun (school event) and surprisingly cut a 2.2. And my tires were at 43 psi for the autocross the next day... That was the point when I realized I have WAY more grip than I ever have. 

I autocrossed the next day and I was just doing street starts from 1k rpm because I was nervous. It didn't help that a stock Camaro SS at the 60' contest broke a half shaft dropping the clutch from 5,000 rpm. Hopefully my VW will put up with more abuse than that. (And I wouldn't drop the clutch from 5,000 rpm)

I'm just a bit nervous about it and am just thinking about what I would do if I did break it. I guess I would get towed back home, put my all season wheels on and call a VW dealership, since the only mods I have are suspension parts that are VW OEM.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SlowJetta2.5 said:


> Thanks for the info. I took part in a 60' contest over the weekend for fun (school event) and surprisingly cut a 2.2. And my tires were at 43 psi for the autocross the next day... That was the point when I realized I have WAY more grip than I ever have.
> 
> I autocrossed the next day and I was just doing street starts from 1k rpm because I was nervous. It didn't help that a stock Camaro SS at the 60' contest broke a half shaft dropping the clutch from 5,000 rpm. Hopefully my VW will put up with more abuse than that. (And I wouldn't drop the clutch from 5,000 rpm)
> 
> I'm just a bit nervous about it and am just thinking about what I would do if I did break it. I guess I would get towed back home, put my all season wheels on and call a VW dealership, since the only mods I have are suspension parts that are VW OEM.


vws are way better built than "others".

and again, NO WAY you are going to break anything by having some "mild" fun on the car.


----------

